# What fish to put in a new tropical tank?



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, so Ive recently given my old 90 litre tank to my sister who is planning to have a tropical community type set up. I dont know much at all about tropicals so I need a bit of advice for her!
What she wants is a shoal of something small (like tetras maybe?) and then a couple of different-looking fish - she has 2 small children and she would like for them each to have a fish that they can easily identify as theirs. 

So... any suggestions? 

btw, my niece has already decided that she wants to call her fish Ariel... someones been watching The Little Mermaid, methinks!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mollies, platies, guppys, black tetra there a little bigger than the neons. barbs but ask as a few breeds are a bit nippy.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that. 

Any suggestions for the two 'individual-looking' fish that she wants for the children? I was thinking maybe a betta for one of them, but I'm not too sure how good they are in community tanks?

edited to add - yeah, thanks Fishyfins, I've already sent her loads of links on cycling the tank. Probably overwhelmed her with information actually!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Think there fine with other fish but not with males of the same species.


----------



## matsp (Feb 20, 2009)

"unique" looking fish is a difficult subject.

With live-bearers, I'd suggest NOT to have Betta splendens, as they tend to eat newly born live-bearers (of course, that can be a GOOD thing for population control, as live-bearars CAN and WILL often get out of hand). Definitely not good with (male) guppies, but Mollies, Platies are ok.

An all-time favourite of mine is the common bristlenose, an excellent algae eater - a little bit shy, but given the right amount of cover and feeding, they will show themselves. Do NOT get one of the larger growing common pleco's for algae duties - they grow too large for most people to keep (I'm unhappy to keep mine in a 200 liter tank that has an unusually large base for a 200 liter tank!)
http://www.planetcatfish.com/scripts/clog_link.php?q=ancistrus+cf_cirrhosus

Corydoras (little catfish, up to about 2"/5cm, most of them), hardy and interesting (and eats any food falling to the bottom). Best kept in a group of 5 or more. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/scripts/clog_link.php?q=corydoras

I would also suggest avoiding the temptation to buy 1 or 2 of several different shoaling fish (typically tetras and danios) - they do MUCH better in a group of at least five, preferrably bigger groups (in nature, they often shoal in the thousands).

--
Mats


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats very helpful, thanks matsp 



matsp said:


> I would also suggest avoiding the temptation to buy 1 or 2 of several different shoaling fish (typically tetras and danios) - they do MUCH better in a group of at least five, preferrably bigger groups (in nature, they often shoal in the thousands).


Don't worry, I've already warned her that certain fish have to be in shoals - she knows she'll get a telling off if she ignores me!


----------

